# horse boarding in NEB.



## starlight stables (Jan 10, 2010)

my wife and I just opened our new stables with a nice indoor and outdoor riding area but we are not filling the stalls. any help?


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 10, 2010)

looking for horse boarding in neb.
www.starlightstables.info


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

advertise advertise advertise! not sure what you've done already but get your name out wherever you can. horse shows, tack shops, phone book, craigslist, tell farriers, vets, trainers, etc etc. Look up every horse show in your are and post up flyers if you can. good luck! your barn looks great!


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 10, 2010)

thank you and i have done all that advertising. just have to keep our heads up and pray this snow goes away soon so we can get out and enjoy what we have. thanks again


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

I would get rid of some of the images on your website, like the one with the barn floor full of water. That may make people think its always like that.


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 10, 2010)

it is wet like this every day because it gets washed, i have a very clean barn. what matters is the stalls are dry.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Get on every horse forum that you can find, and post links to your website. Go to tack shops, auction yards, every horsey place that comes to mind and put a flyer and get your name into the world. Tell everyone you know the name of your stable, and get as much traffic through your website so that its google rankings will improve and therefore it will come up before other listings.


Re: your website. I run a number of celebrity fan sites so here is what I think.

Your base layout is good. It is simple yet attractive. Your navigation is good. 

Use pictures to your advantage, get rid of the one with the water on the floor. Your trying to sell your stable and although you are trying to show that your barn in clean, on first impression it tells the visitor that you have water issues. If you want your site visitors to know it is always clean, then put a small section and say that Starlight Stables is kept clean and tidy daily. or something along those lines.

Get someone with a high quality camera such as a SLR and get them to take some good photos to use on your website. Get pictures of all your stables best features and put them on your site. 

Maybe put your prices on your website, because people like to know whether or not your stable is in their price range.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

starlight stables said:


> it is wet like this every day because it gets washed, i have a very clean barn. what matters is the stalls are dry.


Thats still not a good thing sometimes. Horses can slip really eaily on wet floors. I just think you need to spend more time into advertising and the website.


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 10, 2010)

thank you


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 10, 2010)

I fix that picture. thanks again. things are looking up, today we got calls from other states needing over night stays for a rodeo at the end of the month. bad thing is we also will be at another show that weekend with our show mare. oh-well we will handle it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

are your rates competative? I always go to the yellow pages 1st when looking for stables. The page on your site I looked at the words ran over a picture and I couldn't read it.


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 10, 2010)

i just looked at the site and i didn't see anything wrong. this weekend was good for us, we now have a waiting list


----------

